# signing in from Northern Indiana



## Fergy35 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just joined the site to learn some more. My daughter and I are new to archery and I am looking into beginners bows for us. Well for her mainly.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Fergy35. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome Have fun!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

And glad to have you both into archery.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad to hear archery is a family hobby/sport...Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT My fellow Hoosier...I am also from northern Indiana...I look forward to talk with you..I got my daughter in shooting and now that's all she wants to do..:rockband:


----------



## budmorehead (Dec 7, 2008)

*Fellow Hoosier, sayin Hi!*

I'm a new member to! I'm also from Northern Indiana. Welcome, and if I can help at all, feel free to ask!:teeth:


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT budmorehead:rockband:


----------



## budmorehead (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks cdgeeter!


----------



## Fergy35 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have enjoyed reading on the site so far an hope to have something of value to add as I learn more.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

:thumbs_upWELCOME TO AT!!


----------

